# warn front mount or center mount on grizzly



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

Trying to fig out what's better mount and will work good on grizzly.. mainly for durability and what wont hurt quad in long run


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

the general thinking is the center mount will take more abuse and leave the quad in better shape than a front mount.

just my $.02 worth.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Go mid mount. I'm not a fan of the front mount kits.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

nautica0626;1400930 said:


> Trying to fig out what's better mount and will work good on grizzly.. mainly for durability and what wont hurt quad in long run


I have mid mount But the front mount will lift higher then a mid mount When I got my plow there wasnt a front mount If I ever change plow will be front mount My buddy has one last 3 years with n/p


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I get plenty of clearance with the mid mount on my Grizzly.


----------



## 30below (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure if I'll ever go back to a mid mount now after using the front mount. It lifts snow higher and connects/disconnects extremely easy. The ground clearance is not changed at all.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

its possible to bend stuff if ya take a hit with a front mount, worse case scenario with a midmount would be broken ubolts, to me they are cheap, i know cause i just replaced mine.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Never used a front mount mount, but for 6 years have had a mid mount Warn on a Grizzly. Plowing is rough up here and I've beaten the hell out of the plow(boulder/stump locater) to the point where it seems it's now mostly made of welding rod and replacement parts. The push tube tabs that connect to the ATV mount are also bent, however there are no signs that the ATV itself or the mount are any worse for wear. I'd think a front mount system might put more stress on the quad.

I plowed a road several weeks ago, the surface of which was 3" minus rock that had been dumped and "walked in" with a Cat. WOW! Never again.


----------

